
Is it a Duck or a Rabbit? For Google Vision, it depends how the image is rotated - minimaxir
https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/1103676561809539072
======
gus_massa
Nice experiment.

With the ears pointing up it's a rabbit, with the peak pointing down it's a
duck. Looks quite good.

~~~
dekhn
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit%E2%80%93duck_illusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit%E2%80%93duck_illusion)

~~~
gus_massa
I have seen the image before, but I didn't know the source.

I was traying to interpret why the G.V. choose why the G.V. choose one
interpretation in one case and another in the other case. It looks like a
sensible criteria.

@minimaxir: I'd like to see another graph. Instead of drawing in a line the %
of recognition, use a circular drawing, so it's easier to see the
correspondence between the direction and the identification. I'd use the
direction of the ears/beak instead of using the usual orientation as 0. (I can
make a bad fake drawing, if this is too confusing.)

